# Stalked by Singer or Look What Followed Me Home



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL. It was just so pretty! Even had the puzzle box with attachments. Paid $75 for it. 1901 Singer 27.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

oh my THAT is really pretty. I bet once it's dusted off and polished it will be even more beautiful.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful cabinet!

I've never been lucky enough for something like that to follow me home.  Of course I don't look too hard or I probably would.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

How nice you found it and gave it a good home!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I think that going to look at an old sewing machine is very much like "just going to look at puppies at the animal shelter!"


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh my! She is _beautiful_! I LOVE the seven drawer cabinet, but the ones I find are always either priced way too high, or they're falling apart...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have one of those (less expensive cabinet) with the Sphynx decal. I had to order a bobbin winder for it because the one it had was for a different machine. Oil it good!

Mine works very well, I've even quilted with it. It does not have a back stitch. If you try to back sew, it simply unsews. You have to either turn the item around and stitch forward, or tie off the threads. Still, I think it is a great machine, and I can leave it in the living room because it is a cool piece of furniture.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have one of those (less expensive cabinet) with the Sphynx decal. I had to order a bobbin winder for it because the one it had was for a different machine. Oil it good!

Mine works very well, I've even quilted with it. It does not have a back stitch. If you try to back sew, it simply unsews. You have to either turn the item around and stitch forward, or tie off the threads. Still, I think it is a great machine, and I can leave it in the living room because it is a cool piece of furniture.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nice! I'd love one like that, but I'm about out of room and would have to kick one of the other "kids" out first. I think I need a bigger house - or an converted RV out back to move some into.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I started cleaning it today. Boy o boy, I don't think it has been used in decades. Most likely sat in someone's house to look good. It is not frozen up or anything but, all the screws are stuck so I had to use PB Blaster on them and am letting them soak. However, it does sew as is which is a huge plus.

I sew on a treadle routinely, the other one is the 66, I just leave long tails on the thread and tie a knot or sometimes will turn the work and sew a few stitches to lock them. No biggie.

This is my 3rd Sphinx decal machine. The others are another 27 which is almost in the boat anchor category and a 127 that I put a hand crank on. This one has the best decals of the 3. The 66 I have put up photos here before, it is a back clamping Red Eye. 

I am tickled to get the puzzle box with this one. It has an underbraider in it and wouldn't ya know, I am about to make a Civil War dress for myself that will have 30 yards of soutache trim in decorative designs on the bodice and skirt hem, so the underbraider is going to be a God send.

Totally loving having a "new" old machine that I don't have to work on to get it to sew. This one is just needing a good cleaning.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love the old machines - came back from the trip to GA with 12 of them in the car. Picked up the last three in NE-so it was a very tight fit the last 400 miles. Didn't have room for any cabinets, though I did get one small table a 3/4 size case fits into.

One of them is a near prestine 127 with the Sphinx decals. I already have a 27 with the tiffany pattern, and a lotus and redeye 66. I'm still trying to get everything sorted out - and made more room by moving the quilt frame to the dining room. We never entertain or eat in there anyway - now it will get used.

I have yet to sew on a treadle machine, but hopefully I'll get to that this winter. My co-workers think I've gone off the deep end with old sewing machines. They have not seen my attachment collection yet .


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Macy, once you sew on a treadle, you will never want to go with an electric again. The control is awesome. You can go one stitch at a time if you want, great for tricky seams and such. The stitch quality also cannot be beat. They may only do straight stitch but what they do, they are VERY good at. The best thing is that you would almost have to be trying to get them to go out of timing. I routinely will hit the steel boning when I am making a corset. It breaks the needle but does not affect the machine. When I used to sew corsets on an electric, most often hitting the boning would break the needle and throw the machine out of time. If something does go wrong though, the best part is I can usually fix it myself since the old ones are so simple to work on. Big plus when the nearst sewing machine repair shop is 40 miles away.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm fortunate that my nearest Old sewing machine repair shop is upstairs. DH has gotten quite good at cleaning and fixing up older machines. The second nearest is 65 miles away. No way would I collect older machines if I needed someone else to get them running for me. 

Here are three of the newest ones - I've got to set up a treadle base so I can move machines in and out.

This one is a Davis Verticlal Feed - the needle and foot move the fabric - it has no feed dogs.









And a MN, also made by Davis - with feed dogs











And the WW 9 - this one had a broken motor, I'll be treadling it. 










DH will make bottom cases for all these - so I'll only need to make a treadle top that will hold the basis. I've got a couple of treadle bases I can use. 

And one more "treadleable" machine - this is a Singer 401G made in Germany - unlike US made 401A's, this one is made to work as a treadle machine. We got lucky with this machine - only $25 on Craiglist while we were in GA.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Neat machines Macy. Minnesota A is on my wish list. Found one in it's treadle cabinet next town over but, they want too much for it, $160 and it is seriously rusty and the cabinet needs a total overhaul.


----------

